# Battery Backup LED Tubes



## Anthony B (Aug 28, 2013)

Gents, 

New to this forum. I am currently searching for a solution for a battery backup for my LED tube fixtures. It seems that most backups also provide ballast. The fixtures are lithonia 6 tube high bays, and i currently have SeeSmartLEDs 15W T8 LED tubes. These tubes have drivers in each tube. Does anyone know of a battery backup that will work in combination with these tubes/fixture? 

We are running 277V.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Try  Here  maybe?


----------

